# frogs in greenhouse



## lindafrog (Sep 26, 2009)

Will pond frogs survive in a greenhouse? there are a couple of small frogs residing in my little frog pond with pump and running water. I'd love to have them living inside our greenhouse. I don;t spray with pesticides, the winter temps are cold/cool. It gets down to the low 40's in the winter inside the greenhouse. My big toad seems lonely and I';d like to give it some company. Yet i would feel awful if the froggi did not survive their new home. What about water for them, and food and warmth. All ideals most welcome and thanks.
Lindafrog in Michigan-- who will start bringing in outside orchids next week!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, Linda -- I've been bringing my plants in, and tomorrow hope to have all in except the Cymbidiums. Is it colder here than where you are???

You should talk with Rob at Littlefrog Farm. He has a pond in his greenhouse with frogs around it all year. Do you have a toad or a frog? Porters often had a couple toads living in their greenhouses all year.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

Toad opinion; "Yum, frogs for the Holidays. Should I make Hollandaise or Au Jiuex?"


----------



## lindafrog (Sep 27, 2009)

ahh, these froggi are only frog mcNuggets size , but the big frogs outside could make a meal-- good thing I am a vegetarian! 
and Hello to you Dot,
I will contact little frog to see what his ideals are-- 
thanks to both of you for your comments
ribbit,
Lindafrog


----------



## cdub (Sep 27, 2009)

To me, native animals require similar ecological considerations as native plants. For example, if you tried to grow a native perennial indoors or in a greenhouse all year long, it would flourish for a while, maybe a full year, but it is evolved to experience, and often require, a rest or dormant period in order to grow and bloom to its full potential, or even survive depending on the species. Animals are this way too. A frog that normally would hibernate for any length of time in winter really does benefit from this seasonal change. While it appears as if we are "rescuing" the animals from the bitter cold of winter, I believe its actually detrimental the animals in the long term. People who have harbored frogs such as this in their greenhouse for long periods of time may have more to say.


----------



## emydura (Sep 27, 2009)

I wonder if a frog would have enough food to survive in a greenhouse. Most greenhouses are pretty sterile. You would have to provide food regularly. Plus be careful on the chemicals. Frogs are pretty sensitive.

David


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 28, 2009)

Just on the basis of my house, I find that there are plenty of bugs for anything that would need them...plenty of spiders (granted, I refuse to kill spiders..in the hopes that they will eat other bugs), ants, moths, mosquitoes (that's why I let spiders live) and centipedes that come up through the drains...even in winter....well, minus mosquitoes in winter. So I would think that a greenhouse would have lots more....take care, Eric


----------

